# Total kitchen remodel/ Stairwell re-paint



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok I know some people don't like when I link to my Blog, sorry but I don't have enough time to resize my images right now, so anyway check out my most recent jobs, Total kitchen remodel, we now offer finish carpentry, and stairwell re-paint...... www.mahousepainting.blogspot.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work...............you should post some close ups for customers to see


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

In third sentence, "where" should be "were." Not to be a nag, but spelling counts for some clients. That being said, job and site look good!


----------

